# HCL+Cl+SMB mixture waste, what to do with it ?



## samuel-a (Nov 19, 2009)

HCL+Cl+SMB mixture waste, how to neutralize it for disposal ??
or maybe does it possible to rejuvenate it for dissolving yeat more gold?

aslo, i would love to know how to rejuvenate the diluted sulfiric acid from the "cell" (after tested negative for gold)?


Thank you very much in advance
SAMUEL


----------



## dick b (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=1300&start=0

Read here and it should answer some of your questions.

dickb


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's some more information on AP solutions some of which also apply to HCl/Cl wastes :

AP waste Disposal

and a revisit of related information:

Left over AP

An finally a post about spent sulfuric acid from the cell:

Rejuvenating Cell Acid

A final side note is that when you add steel (or other base metal like Al, Fe, Zn, etc) to solutions with free SO2 and acid, be sure you do this in a well ventilated area as there is a possibility of forming sulfides which are bad for you and stink like rotten eggs.
Steve

P.S. Sulfuric Acid from the cell should never test positive for dissolved gold. The gold remains in metallic form in the cell.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 19, 2009)

thank you guys (and for the warning steve), i have read this threads before, they reffer to AP waste, should the HCL+Cl+SMB treated exactly the same way?

regading the cell:
how long does the water boiling should take? i'll would guess a lot of time, isn't it?
at what temp' ?

BTW, i have no idea how to recognize stainless steel from steel from iron.... (shame on me)

Thanks
SAMUEL


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 19, 2009)

A magnet is what they use to distinguish SS from iron, at the scrapyard.

Mark


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 19, 2009)

samuel-a said:


> how long does the water boiling should take? i'll would guess a lot of time, isn't it?
> at what temp' ?



Temperature is irrelevant, just boil it down until it starts to emit thick white fumes. You'll see several stages with different boiling temperatures corresponding to the different concentrations of sulfuric acid as seen in this chart:

Sulfuric Acid Data

If you want to you can stop around 90% concentration before it fumes at about 500F (260C).


Be very cautious as hot sulfuric acid is very corrosive and can seriously burn you and paper or cloth very quickly. The white fumes are SO3 and are also very bad for you and your equipment.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 19, 2009)

sounds to risky... i think i'll siphon the solfiric to another reaction vessel, add up some more 95% to continue deplating.
and work with the residue (dilute, filter, precipitate, clean, dissolve in HCL+Cl)



what about the *HCL+Cl+SMB *waste?


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 20, 2009)

markqf1 said:


> A magnet is what they use to distinguish SS from iron, at the scrapyard.
> 
> Mark


Unfortunately, that sorts only a narrow range of stainless alloys. There are many that are magnetic. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 20, 2009)

samuel-a said:


> what about the *HCL+Cl+SMB *waste?



Please Read Again

Steve


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 20, 2009)

This is true Harold, but the scrapyard only pays stainless prices for the one's that aren't.
As far as they are concerned, there are only two types. :lol: 

Mark


----------

